# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.06 - AutomaticBoot selection and more...

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.06 - AutomaticBoot selection and other stuff* 
To use this software Smart-Card firmware version should be 0137 or higher. 
Base:
Base - Secure boot - Automatic boot selection feature released
Base - Secure boot: Allow automatic detect boot configuration for SECURE enabled chips
Base - Secure boot: Following secure configurations are supported: SBC, SLA, SDA and their combinations
Base - Secure boot: Following secure configurations are NOT supported: ARB and combinations with it
Base - Secure boot: Supported CPU: MT6572, MT6580, MT6582, MT6589,  MT6592, MT6735, MT6752, MT6753, MT6755, MT6757, MT6763, MT6771, MT8127,  MT8135, MT8167 ( list of tested ) 
Base - ModelBD - Manual Model DB update feature released
Base - ModelBD: Allow save boot configuration in sw database for future use 
Base - ModelBD - Automatic Model DB update feature released
Base - ModelBD: Allow save boot configuration in sw database for future use ( press and hold LCTRL key during press IDENTIFY ) 
Base - FlashLoader line v1904 tested and supported. Older lines (6592/6595 and similar) still unstable
Base - FlashLoader line v1912 tested and supported. Older lines (6592/6595 and similar) still unstable 
FWFlasher:
FWFlasher - Flash core updated
FWFlasher - SecureFlash on Legacy phones revised
FWFlasher - MT6771/6765 support revised 
FWReader:
FWReader - More types supported for safe read
FWReader - Info reading improved
FWReader - packing revised
FWReader - more accurate data verification 
Service:
Service - Format FS revised
Service - NVRAM module updated 
Platform:
Platform - MT6765/MT6762 support optimized 
Loaders:
LoaderDB - Lot of new agents included (Tecno, Tesla, Wiko and other)
LoaderDB - Included MT6570 "DRAM Fixed" agents used to revive devices  flashed with wrong preloader ( so called "Doogee X10 bug" ) 
Other:
Other - Many different small changes and fixes
Other - SaveUser Configuration option can be found in FILE system menu. Work only in MANUAL mode !
Other - ErrorHandling updated - more detailed hints/explanation of troubles during service process
Other - Preloader tools, Preloader init and other related stuff updated
Other - Partial LEGACY NAND support - optimized boot. Identify work complete if BMT autoset work correct 
Info: Automatic Boot option can be switched off/on in settings menu
Info: Automatic Boot work in "SelfLearning" mode - once learned it will boot this type/device line after automatically
Info: Automatic Boot option support and learn different modes ! Make  sure if device used DIFFERENT settings - learn all of them !
Info: MT6570 Fixed NAND DA can be used for flashing FACTORY firmware and  INIT PRELOADER. For FW read and all other things - use INFINITY ones ! 
How to use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- How to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 14 years (2005 - 2019) updates and support as nobody else !*

----------

